# Startsound bei KDE verändern?

## _desta_

Hallo !!

Wo kann ich meinen Startsound beim KDE verändern ?? Oder wo ??

thx

----------

## Scandium

Kontrollzentrum --> Sound & Multimedia --> Systemnachrichten

dann oben in dem dropdown auf "KDE-Systemnachrichten" umschalten und da hast du dann in der Liste "KDE startet".

----------

## x000x

... und was mache ich, wenn mein kontrollzentrum genau bei KLICK auf Systemnachrichten abstürzt?

Habe seit gestern KDE 3.2 installiert, seitdem habe ich dieses Problem...

Thx für Antworten

----------

## boris64

gleiches problem hier.

----------

## Carlo

 *x000x wrote:*   

> ... und was mache ich, wenn mein kontrollzentrum genau bei KLICK auf Systemnachrichten abstürzt?
> 
> Habe seit gestern KDE 3.2 installiert, seitdem habe ich dieses Problem...

 

Gucken woran's liegt. Bei mir stürzt es nicht ab.

Carlo

----------

## boris64

hi, irgendwie ist der fehler bei mir verschwunden.

vollkommen unnachvollziehbar und nicht reproduzierbar (bisher).

?!

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab das Problem auch seit einiger Zeit, bekomme es nicht weg.

----------

## Deever

 *x000x wrote:*   

> ... und was mache ich, wenn mein kontrollzentrum genau bei KLICK auf Systemnachrichten abstürzt?

 

Die Datei(en) mit nem Texteditor ändern...

*SCNR*

dev

----------

## boris64

nachtrag.

also, bei mir bestand das problem bis vor ca. 3 tagen. ich hab das

einfach immer grummelnd ignoriert, weil systemsounds brauchte

ich nicht so wirklich. dann habe ich gestern die pakete kdebase

und kdelibs neu gemergt und seitdem gelingt es mir nicht mehr,

den fehler erneut zu reproduzieren. vielleicht sind auch einfach nur

ein paar veraltete config-dateien dabei ersetzt worden, die den

crash versursacht haben (könnten).

vielleicht hilft euch das ja  :Wink: 

----------

## x000x

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Die Datei(en) mit nem Texteditor ändern...

 

Welche Dateien waeren es dann?

----------

## Lenz

So habe jetzt mal den Tipp befolgt und kdebase und kdelibs neu emerged. Der Fehler ist nun weg, ohne irgendwelche Configs überschrieben zu haben  :Smile: . Muss ein anderes Problem gewesen sein, vielleicht das Update auf QT 3.3x? Vielleicht mussten das Dinge neu gelinked werden? Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

----------

## x000x

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> ... kdebase und kdelibs neu emerged...

 

kdelibs mergen hat bei mir nicht geholfen, bin jetzt bei kdebase bei... melde mich nochmal...

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> vielleicht das Update auf QT 3.3x?

 

stimmt, qt habe ich ja auch geupdatet vor geraumer zeit.

wäre imho also möglich.

----------

## Carlo

 *caleb wrote:*   

> Qt is only binary compatible between versions as long as the build string doesn't change.
> 
> From 3.2.3 -> 3.3.0, the ipv6 option caused the build string to change.  From the looks of things, Trolltech fixed this in 3.3.1, causing the build string to change BACK.  Thus, 3.2.3 -> 3.3.1 should work just fine, but the interim may require a recompile of anything using Qt plugins, which includes kdelibs and kdeartwork.

 

Bei mir betraf es kdelibs, kdeartwork und kdeaddons.  :Arrow:  Bug 41041

Carlo

----------

## x000x

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> ... vielleicht das Update auf QT 3.3x? ...

 

Also mergen von kdelibs, kdebase und kdeartwork hats nicht gebracht. QT3.3x hatte ich schon installiert...

Habe komplett mein KDE runtergeschmissen (waren noch ältere Versionen bei 3.0.5a + 3.1.5) und merge es jetzt gerade neu.

Kostet zwar bissel Zeit, geht aber vll schneller, als nach dem Fehler zu suchen.. hoffentlich  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Komisch, bei mir hat das Neuemergen von kdebase was gebracht...

----------

